
What Is CrowdStrike and Why Is Donald Trump Blabbering About It to Ukraine - LinuxBender
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/zmjy33/donald-trump-ukraine-zelensky-crowdstrike-phone-call
======
hnghost
Trump has been informed that CrowdStrike never found shit and never could
have. It was a hit job, 'IP from RUSSIA, RUSSIAN, CYRILLIC characters!'...
anyone who understands these technologies understands that's stupid. I buy a
VPN, tunnel to RU, insert some cyrllic in my code, send an exploit, and that's
your so-called "evidence" and "proof". Help me see this otherwise, honestly.

~~~
weare138
Like including "Guccifer 2.0" the "hacker" that originally claimed
responsibility for the DNC breach being outed as a Russian intel agent
directly linked to the GRU or aside from that?

~~~
hnghost
Anyone can claim responsibility, and moreover, being 'responsible' doesn't
mean you had some capabilities. Such as with skiddies who employ a chinese
DDOS botnet. The people responsible are the ones running the botnets and
selling their useage, not the people trying to utilize this.

~~~
weare138
Have you tried just researching this a little? I think it would answer most of
your questions.

